# Zoom G1 Four



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Not a review. Read about it briefly on tgp, wanted something like this for living room headphone use, picked one up at L&M $120+ tax. Any users with experience? I sort of recognize that it won't be the best possible solution, but an excellent one on the reasonably cheap. Feature set looks enormous, which can be daunting for me, but I'll give it a go.

I already don't like that they only want you to use their proprietary power supply, with dire warnings. Meh, it's 9v, I'll find the rating somewhere (((500mA, found it))), sure I have the right one here somewhere. Does come with 4 batteries.









G1 Four / G1x Four


Guitar Multi-Effects Pedals




zoomcorp.com





I just did a firmware update. I did not realize there were 2 types of mini USB cables, one is power only one is power + data. I was using the former and getting high blood pressure when it wouldn't work, but I randomly saw something online about it when looking for the solution, realized I had the latter type and voila, easy peasy update.









Zoom - G1 FOUR Multi-Effects Processor


Zoom - G1 FOUR Multi-Effects Processor




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

Yup, I know this beast inside and out.

Any specific questions, post em, glad to help.

Right offhand, you can ditch the od pedal models in there, and use the amps for overdrive. Far better and more dynamic imo.

The Rack Compressor is likely the only one you'll need, it's very transparent and effective.

The znr - pay attention to the release setting, it will make all the difference re sustain.

Good luck, I think you'll enjoy it for the use you're thinking of.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> Yup, I know this beast inside and out.
> 
> Any specific questions, post em, glad to help.
> 
> ...


Well, after spending some time with it, I can say 1) I love the sounds it has, by a mile the best clean and a bunch of nice distortions and fuzzes for this budget of unit and 2) Ihave no fucking clue how to delete old or build new patches after rtfm and watching a bunch of YouTube, and that infuriates me. No idea where to find amp or cab models. If I found them,i wouldnt be able to lock in what I liked. Do I have to use the computer software? Fuck, I could throw it right now.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

The software interface isn't absolutely required, but very handy for sure. It's quite different from working with the pedal directly. It might be a more intuitive way to work for you, try it.

One way to clear a patch is by simply overwriting it with an empty patch.

Scenario : patch 16 sucks, patch 53 is empty. Go to patch 53 and save to 16.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> The software interface isn't absolutely required, but very handy for sure. It's quite different from working with the pedal directly. It might be a more intuitive way to work for you, try it.
> 
> One way to clear a patch is by simply overwriting it with an empty patch.
> 
> Scenario : patch 16 sucks, patch 53 is empty. Go to patch 53 and save to 16.


The last 2 sentences, might as well be in a dead language I never heard of before. I'll download their software.

There was supposed to be an empty bank (5), but it's filled - I don't know if I inherited someone elses frustration, or if Zoom has added them over time. There is ONE blank spot, I can't figure out how to put anything in it. Related, I'm sure, to the fact that I can't figure out how to delete effects or patches. I can modify them (and, at that, I think only temporarily/for the session, not sure) but not add/delete.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

You could do a Factory Reset to get it back to the way it was before the previous owner got hold of it; that leaves a lot of empty banks/patches. 

See user manual table of contents, one of the last pages is
"Restoring factory default settings"


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Awright, I got the GuitarLab up and running, and it is complicated/time consuming at least at first, but doable. I am beyond shocked at how little user base posting there is on ye olde WWWeb. I would have guessed people would be sharing patches (I found about a dozen on 1 site), fave settings, etc, but there doesn't seem to be a central hub of users.

EDIT I don't know what ToneLib is, maybe user built software? but it has a decent sized forum dedicated to this unit here Zoom G1/G1X Four


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

keto said:


> I don't know what ToneLib is, maybe user built software?


Tonelib was known to destroy patches by overwriting settings randomly when connected to a pedal. 
If you're going to try it, do full backups often - not via Tonelib's backup.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

I was going to make a joke about this thread being similar to watching my dad try to answer call waiting on his cell phone..... but I won’t...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

tdotrob said:


> I was going to make a joke about this thread being similar to watching my dad try to answer call waiting on his cell phone..... but I won’t...


It would be apt. I'm generally OK with new tech. And I can get there on this one, but taking the long AND slow way. Strongly considering just returning it.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

keto said:


> It would be apt. I'm generally OK with new tech. And I can get there on this one, but taking the long AND slow way. Strongly considering just returning it.


Not gonna lie, Im not great w all that stuff either so I shouldn’t even talk.

I had a fractal FM3 for a bit, the presets were pretty good. Once I learned how to build a rig from ground up I got some awesome tones. But honestly nothing even close to my Synergy rig for home playing and that’s as easy as power button and twiddling some knobs till it sounds killer.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

tdotrob said:


> But honestly nothing even close to my Synergy rig for home playing and that’s as easy as power button and twiddling some knobs till it sounds killer.


Tell me more. Googled 'synergy rig'; wound up in India drilling wells!


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

That G1four is highly intuitive once you get over the first learning curve speed bump. Basically reading the manual. 

The drum sync to the looper alone is worth the cost. Shame it's so short on loop time, if they built that combo out into a separate pedal I'd buy it asap.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

CathodeRay said:


> Tell me more. Googled 'synergy rig'; wound up in India drilling wells!


Haha Home - synergyamps.com


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I guess I’m either too much of a Luddite or just plain can’t follow directions, but I’m no further ahead. I can’t delete the old patches cleanly, and it’s way too cumbersome to remove or replace one 1 item at a time within the existing patches. It’s going back.

I still say it’s the best sounding headphone unit I’ve had my hands on, I just want more than 2-3 patches I like when there are 60 slots.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

CathodeRay said:


> The software interface isn't absolutely required, but very handy for sure. It's quite different from working with the pedal directly. It might be a more intuitive way to work for you, try it.
> 
> One way to clear a patch is by simply overwriting it with an empty patch.
> 
> Scenario : patch 16 sucks, patch 53 is empty. Go to patch 53 and save to 16.


See, I couldn’t figure that out.


----------



## Slickabass (Mar 13, 2021)

I noticed Git page with a wiki that is collecting info on some Zoom pedals along with remote control midi for B1XFOUR G1XFOUR and B1ON.









GitHub - shooking/ZoomPedalFun: A collection of tips and tricks for Zoom B1On, B1XFour and G1XFour pedals.


A collection of tips and tricks for Zoom B1On, B1XFour and G1XFour pedals. - GitHub - shooking/ZoomPedalFun: A collection of tips and tricks for Zoom B1On, B1XFour and G1XFour pedals.




github.com





Seems he is using a Raspberry Pi 4 to remote control the pedals.


----------



## Slickabass (Mar 13, 2021)

keto said:


> I guess I’m either too much of a Luddite or just plain can’t follow directions, but I’m no further ahead. I can’t delete the old patches cleanly, and it’s way too cumbersome to remove or replace one 1 item at a time within the existing patches. It’s going back.
> 
> I still say it’s the best sounding headphone unit I’ve had my hands on, I just want more than 2-3 patches I like when there are 60 slots.


Hi on shooking/ZoomPedalFun

In the wiki for B1XFOUR there are midi commands to delete an FX from a panel.
You could delete off a patch, save it then save it over top of other presets you don't like.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Slickabass said:


> Hi on shooking/ZoomPedalFun
> 
> In the wiki for B1XFOUR there are midi commands to delete an FX from a panel.
> You could delete off a patch, save it then save it over top of other presets you don't like.



Took it back last week. It was no fun to play with.


----------



## barry (8 mo ago)

CathodeRay said:


> Yup, I know this beast inside and out.
> 
> Any specific questions, post em, glad to help.
> 
> ...


Do you know how to get a good bass guitar tone AKA better than the Octave preset! tks


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

barry said:


> Do you know how to get a good bass guitar tone AKA better than the Octave preset! tks


It's been a while since I owned this pedal.
Compression, chorus & EQ would be my go-to's.
Good luck!


----------

